# Anyone ever use one of these?



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 25, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had ever used one of these amiibo reader/writers? from what I understand it's like a flashcart for amiibos that has a ton of the .bin files on them and then you pick the amiibo you want and use it like the regular amiibo reader. If so, could someone point me to a good seller for something like this.

Edit: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/For-Nintendo...774578?hash=item33d2f79b32:g:~2gAAOSwRMtZak8q


----------



## Stephano (Jul 25, 2017)

It looks like Amiiqo would be a good option for you. The prices of them vary a bit but there are several for sale on ebay.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> It looks like Amiiqo would be a good option for you. The prices of them vary a bit but there are several for sale on ebay.


I've seen those but they are about twice the price of the item I found. I might go with one of those as a backup but I was wondering if what I found was a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 25, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> I've seen those but they are about twice the price of the item I found. I might go with one of those as a backup but I was wondering if what I found was a cheaper alternative.


what's the one you mentioned called?


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


> what's the one you mentioned called?


Shit forgot the link... I feel so dumb now.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 25, 2017)

I use a Powersaves for Amiibo. It was cheaper than the Amiiqo and it works fine.
People have said their rewritable power tag has broken but mine survived rewriting all the times it took to get the entire Amiibo collection in Hey! Pikmin so build quality may vary or something.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Jul 25, 2017)

Kourin said:


> I use a Powersaves for Amiibo. It was cheaper than the Amiiqo and it works fine.
> People have said their rewritable power tag has broken but mine survived rewriting all the times it took to get the entire Amiibo collection in Hey! Pikmin so build quality may vary or something.


Sounds awesome! Just what I want, cheap and effective! To find one do I just search up "Powersaves"? Also will this work with the o3ds?


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 25, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> Sounds awesome! Just what I want, cheap and effective! To find one do I just search up "Powersaves"? Also will this work with the o3ds?


If you have the amiibo adapter for that, it should


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 25, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> Sounds awesome! Just what I want, cheap and effective! To find one do I just search up "Powersaves"? Also will this work with the o3ds?


It will work but you'll still need an external Amiibo reader for o3DS. Search for PowerSaves for Amiibo. That will show the one you want. The included PowerTag won't last very long (it has a limited number of writes), but you can get a pack with many of them for pretty cheap (I think there was a 10-pack)
I've heard people mention the one you mentioned in the OP before, and it seemed the general consensus was that they weren't very good but they will at least work. No guarantees on how long it will last and I think there was a max amount of Amiibos you could write to it, not sure.
The best option is either a N2 Elite or a 100-pack of NTAG215 tags. The latter option requires either a PC-side reader/writer that you can put together with some cheap parts (no soldering required) or an Android smartphone. But a 100-pack of NTAG215s is only about $34 from AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NTA...able-NFC-Adhesive-Labels-Dia/32315909847.html


----------

